# Walnut and red heart stylus(s)



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 12, 2012)

I made a his and hers set of pen/stylus. They are Wall Street II Stylus/pen and the Stubby Stylus.

I buffed these with the beal 3 part system while on the lathe with a Tshirt. I love the feel of the wood and sheen it gives to these pens. I think Ill buff all my pens from now on... 

Thanks for looking...


----------



## jteagle6977 (Mar 12, 2012)

good looking pen set


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't know how I missed these pics, Nice work slick, they look cool in sets.


----------

